# Black Templars Land Raider Crusader



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Been working on this the last few days, as the start of a Black Templars army i'm working on (le sigh. Yes, i know, i know. Also - this is why i have made no progress painting my Bret lord.)

Anyway, i've tried to to make it stand out as the centrepiece for the army, so i have spent a lot more time than is sane on painting it, and its magnetised up to the nines (sponsons, 4 magnets for the radar dish and searchlight to be placed on and the hatches),

Only thing left is the guy with the multi-melta, and i've kinda hit a dead end - should I paint him like a normal Black Templar, or painting him dark red with one BT coloured shoulder pad, ie a techmarine?


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd go for red on this crewmember. If you don't, he might end up getting "lost" with the black background of the tank armor. 


Nice work btw, it's a gorgeous centrepiece!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

You could possibly do him as a normal BT and paint the cupola ring white to frame him as it were.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

I did an inbetween thing. White cupola, black guy but with a red shoulder pad and stripe on his head. (honestly it doesn't make sense having a techmarine in every single vehicle. I like to imagine that hes just someone whose good with tech, but not good enough to become a full techmarine.)

Didn't realise till today that i forgot the hatches on the cupola. Doh. Also flash + white = bad picture.


----------

